# Help me ID these Vics



## MNChad (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm kind of new into the Vics but I fell in love after I got this guy at the LFS. The females were bought at another LFS not to far away from where i purchased my male. Anyways I want to make sure I'm not crossbreeding' the females have spawned twice so i have about 50 3/4" fry and one of the females is holding again so I figured I'd get this sorted out so I can take the appropriate measures. I think he might be a dayglow he has 3 egg spots but his stripes are a little darker. Any help is greatly appreciated thanks!


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

The male could be a dayglow but the females look like Astatotilapia latifasciata.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

MNChad said:


> Anyways I want to make sure I'm not crossbreeding


Unfortunately, these adults look like likely hybrids or very poorly bred Victorians to me.

Kevin


----------



## Po0gs (Sep 3, 2008)

AH nevermind, sorry


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

hey please dont get bummed out, we all have had things like that happen. { the hybredization if that is how you spell it} happens alot with the fish from that region. the female isnt a
" zebra obliquedends," latifasciata. they have bars that extend far below the lateral line and based on the barring alone they look like they came from the same source if they are hybreds. the females looked pretty thin. its ok to keep these fish but dont alow them to keep thier fry. we do not need more folks bummed out because they got a cross breed to. its a good idea that if your really intrested in victorians to keep asking questions and posting your fish for id and read, read, and search out the species profiles here on this site. good luck! dont give up vics are worth it!


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

> the female isnt a
> " zebra obliquedends," latifasciata.


I had zebra obliquidens before with bad genes. The females had the same broken barrinng and yellowish color as the females in the pics.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi 
These are poor quality H.latifasciatus aka A.latifasciata, I won't breed these fishes as they show not a true wild phenotype.
xris


----------

